# Bree eats grass like a cow!



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine loves leaves, flowers tree branches 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

Rain is 17 months and STILL eats grass, she'll just be walking and chowing down at the same time


----------



## Sabine (Nov 10, 2009)

mine does the same thing


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! Apparently its the norm. My Dakota always had tree branches he chewed on but Bree can't go for walks without grabbing grass/weeds without ripping it out. I gave her fresh spinach mixed in her food and she devoured it. The little lady likes her greens!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

My Lola has always been a grazer.... she will just stand out in the yard wagging her tail and eatting grass. I feed her greens in her dinner, so I know it is not some diet thing she is missing... I think she just likes the taste of it!.


----------



## Tilliesmom (Jan 19, 2013)

My Tillie loves to graze on grass too. She loves her greens every day!


----------



## abril (Aug 18, 2013)

Great I found this before asking again Lol!! Yes our Simon eat grass too... A lot! He is 10 months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

My 7 month old eats grass all day everyday. She loves her daily salad. She often likes her grass with a side of dirt. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Bree is on Natural Balance now and doing well on it. The Iam's recall took care of mixing. Not taking any chances! From all your comments and checking with our vet, eating grass is normal and OK, as long as its pesticide free. So eat away beautiful goldens and enjoy your greens!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo eats grass all the time. He's about 8 years old. He also loves all veggies and fruits.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

My 8yr old gsd still does this, I think he thinks he's a horse lol.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny loved to graze on the tall grass.

Daughter's Golden-Aussie mix goes right into the horses' stalls and eats their hay. When boss hoss laid his ears back at her, she barked at his nose!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

Cooper eats grass, dirt and is in love with mulch.......


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I do notice that after eating grass, Lola will usually poop. So maybe they know it helps them GO......


----------

